
I'd expect Google to respect my time, they don't - lucabenazzi
https://www.humaneinterface.net/article/id-expect-google-to-respect-my-time
======
RadioEnForce
What a shame. Google maps is a great product, and one that I can't replace
(not for my lack of trying). If it has been years though, I wouldn't hold my
breath waiting for change. Sucks that they are head and shoulders above their
competition.

